
Show HN: Compare How Pants Fit Without a Size Chart - cmogni1
https://www.tryfitfirst.com/home/pant-fit-comparison-tool
======
cmogni1
Hey everybody. A little bit about this.

My partner and I have been creating a database of over a thousand pant
measurements that we've personally gathered over the past year or so. We've
found it irritating that the only way to shop for apparel is pretty much by
trial and error (fitting rooms, manually looking at size charts and hoping
that they're accurate). I have a super small waist-to-hip ratio (and a super
small waist) for a man, so I run into two problems

1\. Usually stores don't carry the right waist size for pants I want to buy,
so I can't try them on.

2\. When I buy online, stuff that's in my size is usually too tight around the
seat of my pants.

That's why I thought it'd be fun to create a way of browsing pants that let
you see the differences between two pairs of pants so you could figure out if
something is even worth trying to buy.

Over the past couple days, my partner and I put together a tool in D3 that
overlays pants and compares their measurements everywhere.

Let me know what you think, and let me know if you have any technical
questions about it.

